# selber editieren



## borsti (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo HTML'er,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich will eine Homepage erstellen, die der Kunde in bestimmten
Bereichen (News, Angebote) selber editieren soll, und nicht den blassesten Schimmer
wie ich das anfangen soll.

Wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand einen Ansatz geben kann.

Danke schon mal

Borsti


----------



## pascalplus (5. Mai 2005)

Dass du dies realisieren kannst, benötigst du ein Grundwissen von php und MySql.
 Denn dann musst du diese Texte, welche deine Kunden selber editieren können in einer Datenbank abspeichern.

 Ich würde dir deshalb empfehlen, lerne php oder suche im Web ein fertiges script, dass du dann nur noch einbinden musst.

 Wobei beim letzteren gesagt werden sollte, dass du trotzdem minimale php-Kenntnisse haben solltest, sowie eine MySql-Datenbank besitzen musst.


----------



## borsti (5. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
danke erst mal für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Grundkenntnisse Habe ich in beiden Sachen.
Ich erkläre noch mal genau was ich möchte.
Der Kunde soll sich über ein Passwort in den editierbaren Bereich
einloggen, dann soll es für ihn so aussehen als würde er was in Word oder
Dreamweaver schreiben und dann abschicken und dann sollte es auf
der Seite da sein wo er es hinhaben will.

Und wenn es so ein Skript gibt, wo könnte ich suchen und vor allem
was für ein Suchwort ist da angebracht. Da habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gegrübelt.
Ich weiß, ist schlimm, da sucht man was und weiß nicht wie es heißt,
SORRY!

Über Hilfe würde ich mich riesig freuen.

Gruß Borsti


----------



## pascalplus (5. Mai 2005)

wenn es so aussehen soll wie im word, suchst du wohl nach einem 
  wysiwyg-editor.(*W*hat *Y*ou *S*ee *I*s *W*hat *Y*ou *G*et)

  Bei google finst du da sicher ein paar und auch hier im Forum gibt es schon dutzende Themen davon, bei denen du vielleicht auch noch Informationen findest.

  Ich habe schnell gesucht und bin auf den gestossen:
http://www.solmetra.com/en/disp.php/en_index
  Habe aber ihn nicht getestet, sondern nur schnell die demo angeschaut.


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2005)

Einen wysiwyg-Editor vorgesetzt zu bekommen ist sicherlich nicht das richtige für Kunden und zeugt von mangelnder Professionalität. Jippiee, weise Kunden in Dreamweaver ein ... 

Schlagworte: "tinymce" und "fckeditor"

Dies sind RTE-Webeditoren die eine ähnliche Funktionalität wie Word über den Browser bieten (über Javascript). Damit kann man als auch als Homepageneuling Texte schreiben, formatieren, etc. .

Allerdings braucht man natürlich immer noch das passende Backend (also z. B. PHP-, ASP-, CGI-Scripte) um die Daten zu speichern.

So oder so eine recht umfangreiche Aufgabe!
Viel Spaß ...


----------



## c2uk (6. Mai 2005)

@neurodeamon

Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen, aber der von pascalplus verlinkte Editor ist glaube ich genau das was Du auch meinst:


> SPAW Editor is a web based WYSIWYG editor control enabling web site developers to replace a standard textarea html control with full-featured, fully customizable, multilanguage, skinable web based WYSIWYG editor.



Hier mal Links zu den von Dir erwähnten Editoren, damit er nicht selber danach suchen muss:
http://www.fckeditor.net/
http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/index.php

Je nachdem wie umfangreich die Seite wird, denke ich, kann man das aber auch gleich mit einem CMS machen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @neurodeamon
> Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen, aber der von pascalplus verlinkte Editor ist glaube ich genau das was Du auch meinst:


Ja, das stimmt. Sorry, kann mich nur mit der späten Uhrzeit entschuldigen   
Habe gedacht das wäre eine Corporate CMS-Seite 

Nochmal alle Links zusammen, auch wenn ich eher für - suchen lassen - bin 
http://www.solmetra.com/en/disp.php/en_index
http://www.fckeditor.net/
http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/index.php


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Und wenn er eine noch grössere Auswahl will, sollte er mal hier gucken.
Dort gibt es sowohl kommerzielle als auch freie Versionen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

